# UK to PAKISTAN (Medical course)



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi, I needs some urgent guidance on what to do because im relly confused. I want to study medicine at *AKU, DOW, BAQAI *or* SHIFA* and need to know *when* *&* *how* I can apply to these universities for Academic year starting in *Sep 2007*. Also will I have to do any *entry* *exams* for these universities..? I hope someone can clarify all this for me.

Thank You#sad (I hope im not too late for applying)


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

First point of advice would be to read the threads already on this part of the forum titled "Medical Colleges in Pakistan" and "IBCC Equivalence for Pakistani Medical Colleges". After reading those, feel free to post additional questions.

You're still in time for school starting in September of 2007. FYI, AKU, Shifa, and Baqai are all private schools and have their own admission requirements different from the Pakistani Government's system of admission.

Dow is a government school so you would apply using the same common application that you use for all government schools. One common misconception of the government school system is that you 1) apply to a school individually and/or 2) you get to choose which school you go to. First of all, you apply to ALL government schools within a province with one application and you only get to have a preference of which school you would like to attend. They however are the ones who ultimately decide which school you will attend depending on your grades/marks.

At this point the best thing you can do is get an application from AKU and Shifa and Baqai with a list of the required materials each will require. The government school application has not came out yet for the next year so you'll have to wait on that. If you have finished your O/A levels, you can start working on getting your IBCC equivalence certificate from the IBCC office in Pakistan. That is the very first step in applying to Pakistani medical colleges.

Hope this helps, and welcome to Med Studentz. #happy


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

damn, that kinda reply is money... cash money!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahaha thanks Maik7upurz #laugh

I gotta admit, you and I have gotten the hang of answering these questions by now, haven't we? I guess we're Pak Med School admission nerds #nerd


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

thats Make 7 - UP YOURS no one gets it and ya you should start charging for this shit


----------



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

ohhh o...soo i have to wait till I complete my A-levels...I thought I could apply with my AS grades and if i get an offer it will depend on my final A2 gardes...?


thank for response


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

ha, _this_ guy...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Maestor said:


> ohhh o...soo i have to wait till I complete my A-levels...I thought I could apply with my AS grades and if i get an offer it will depend on my final A2 gardes...?
> 
> 
> thank for response


Yes you have to wait until you get your final O/A levels COMPLETE transcript. There is no "get an offer" system -- admissions decisions are made once and are final based upon your final grades.

And now, you know.


----------



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

o rite...well thanks for the info


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

This is pakistan yo, place where even if you have a bar of gold they wont believe you until they microscopically chemically examine it for 2343432 years, there is no trust here because people of the past have been extremely corrupt that no one trusts anyone.


----------



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

lol...I wouldnt be suprised if it still happens now...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh it does!


----------



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

do i have to wait till i do get my final grades (A2) to apply for admission for a private or government college?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Rehan said:


> *Yes you have to wait until you get your final O/A levels COMPLETE transcript.* There is no "get an offer" system -- admissions decisions are made once and are final based upon your final grades.
> 
> And now, you know.


#wink


----------



## Maestor (Sep 3, 2006)

lol..okay.....hmmm ill be starting university much later than everyone here


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Maestor said:


> lol..okay.....hmmm ill be starting university much later than everyone here


When one is on the path to seeking knowledge, age is of little to no importance.


----------

